# They lost all trust



## apoisel (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the advice on my other post. Sorry I never replied. So I have 2 birds: Sora and Riku. We hand made a cage which we quickly discovered wasn't gonna work lol So i bought another one. Moving them over was a bit of a stuggle but I did it. Now they don't trust me. They shy away from my hand. In the other cage I got them to step into my hand with millet spray. But when I enter the room they become quiet and watch me for about ten minutes before resuming singing and playing. Do you guys have any advice on how to win them over again? Oh and its been almost 2 weeks since I moved them over cages


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Since there has been a setback in training (breach of trust) during the move, you will have to go back to very beginning and to work on re-establishing the foundations of trust with your budgies. And this is done by spending time with them, sitting close to their cage and talking to them in a calm, reassuring, positive and and encouraging way. When they show signs of being more receptive and curious towards you, that's when you can slowly place your hand inside the cage and offer them a little treat to eat.
During training, it's important to read the birds' body language and to respect the safe boundaries set by the birds when we interact with them more closely.

Be sure to check the detailed information and tips on how to tame and solidify the bond with your budgies by reading the stickies located at the top of the Taming and Bonding section.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi April, 

I'm glad the new cage is working much better for you :thumbsup: 

As for Sora and Riku, they are still very new and the new cage is unfamiliar to them. They will need time to settle into this cage now, so it's important that you treat them as if they are entirely new budgies. 

Approaching them slowly is essential, and don't try to touch them or reach your hand in for at least another week (or more) so that they are able to get used to their new home. 

During this period, you should sit by their cage and read out loud or talk to them so they get used to your voice and resume their normal activities even as you sit there.

Once they no longer freeze when you enter the room or sit by their cage, you can start putting your hand in, first as far away from them as possible, at the bottom of the cage. Moving at their pace is essential or trust will be hard to build, so only move your hand closer when they don't seem bothered by it anymore. This may take a few days. 

As you progress, they will trust you more, but it will take some patience. 

Best of luck and I'm sure that Riku and Sora will settle in soon


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz and Star have offered you excellent advice.

I would love to see pictures of Riku, Sora and their new cage setup. hoto:*


----------



## XxbudgiexX (Jun 25, 2016)

Consider that they should have a few days to get used to the cage before you resume training and bonding! <3


----------

